# 9اسباب للصداع



## mickol (19 أغسطس 2009)

*العطر
الرائحة القوية والمركزة تنشط نهاية الاعصاب في الانف، وتهيجها مرتبط بآلام الرأس. وللعطور مثل هذا التأثير ايضا، والتي تعتبر لطيفة بالنسبة للانسان ولا تزعجه، الاختيار الشخصي لا يلعب دورا مهما في هذا الموضوع. وكذلك يمكن لمساحيق الغسيل، والصابون المعطر، الشامبو، معطرات الجو، أو معطرات الغسيل، أن يكون لها مثل هذا التأثير السلبي.

الجوع
من الاسباب المشجعة على تناول وجبات صغيرة عدة مرات في اليوم، هو الوقاية من الصداع النصفي. الحمية، والجوع او ترك احدى الوجبات اليومية يخفض مستوى السكر في الدم، مما قد يسبب الصداع، اذا كنتم تعانون من الصداع النصفي فحاولوا المحافظة على مستوى معتدل للسكر في الدم.

اضطرابات النوم
اغلب انواع الصداع مرتبطة باضطرابات النوم، التعب نتيجة قلة النوم، يمكن ان يكون سببا في تصلب عضلات الاكتاف والرقبة، الذي يمنع او يحد من تدفق الدماء الى الرأس.

ألم الرأس الصباحي، او الصداع النصفي، الذي يظهر خلال الليل، يمكن أن يكون له علاقة بانقطاع النفس القصير خلال النوم. اي اختلاف في رتم (نظام) النوم (سواء تعلق الامر بانخفاض او ارتفاع مدة النوم) يمكن ان يسبب الصداع النصفي عند بعض الناس.

الكحول
المشروبات الكحولية، وخاصة البيرة والنبيذ (خاصة الاحمر)، هي من العوامل المسببة للصداع وبشدة، لان هذه المواد تحتوي على التيرانيم وفينليتيلامين، الذي يسبب الصداع النصفي عند الناس الحساسين.

المواد الغذائية
هل تعـــــانون من آلام شديدة في الرأس؟ قد يكون السبب هو قائمة طعامكم غير المناسبة. التيرامين من المــــواد السيئة (يوجد مثلا في الجبن، اللحوم المدخنة، الاطعمة المعلبة، الجوز والمكسرات، والشــــوكولاتة). وكذلك احذروا الغلوتامات (الـذي يستعمل في المطبخ الصيني عادة) وكذلك الكافيــــــين (يوجد في القهوة، الشاي، والشــوكولاتة الحارة).

الأحوال الجوية
العلاقة بين تغــيرات الطقس والضغط ونوبات الصداع معروفة منذ فترة طويلة.
وقد اظهرت الدراسة التي اجراها مركز نيو انغلاند سنتر فور هيدايك، ان 51% من المصابين بالصداع النصفي حساسون من الطقس وتغيراته، عند 22% منهم تحدث النوبات عند الجو البارد والجاف، بينما 12% منهم يعانون من الصداع مع الجو الحار والرطب.

الأقراط وذيل الحصان
الكثير من الناس يشتكون انه مع حدوث الصداع يتألم حتى في جذور الشعر. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الشعر المربوط بقوة على هيئة ذيل الحصان يهيج نسيج الرأس، ويمكن ان يكون سببا في صداع شديد. الدراسات اثبتت ان حساسية فروة الرأس، او الخدود أو الاذان مرتبطة بالصداع النصفي.

ويمكن ان يكون سبب نوبة الصداع ارتداء اقراط ثقيلة مثلا او قبعة ثقيلة او تاج ضيق على الرأس.

التدخين
التدخين احد اكثر اسباب حدوث الصداع النصفي كما يقول العلماء. كذلك المدخنون معرضون للاصابة بصداع شديد مستمر.

التوتر
جزء كبير من انواع آلام الرأس سببها التوتر. فبسبب التوتر تتصلب عضلات الرقبة والاكتاف ويصبح تدفق الدماء للرأس محدودا. بالاضافة الى وصول مواد سامة الى الجسم بسبب التوتر

mickol.
*


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل و مهم
شكرا ميكول علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أغسطس 2009)

*



العطر
الرائحة القوية والمركزة تنشط نهاية الاعصاب في الانف، وتهيجها مرتبط بآلام الرأس. وللعطور مثل هذا التأثير ايضا، والتي تعتبر لطيفة بالنسبة للانسان ولا تزعجه، الاختيار الشخصي لا يلعب دورا مهما في هذا الموضوع. وكذلك يمكن لمساحيق الغسيل، والصابون المعطر، الشامبو، معطرات الجو، أو معطرات الغسيل، أن يكون لها مثل هذا التأثير السلبي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ربنا يستر 
شكرا على التنبيه والمعلومات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​*
 
*


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع*
*ميرررررررسى جدااا يا ميكول*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mickol (22 أغسطس 2009)

*mercy gdn leko ya a7la a3daa2​*


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

نسيت أهم سبب الكمبيوتر مشكور أخى


----------



## mickol (22 أغسطس 2009)

*teslam ya 3'aly​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

mickol

حبيبي اهلا بك في قسم الثقافة

انما عشان تكون المعلومة صحيحة 

اقراء القوانين هنا

طبعا لن يكون هناك حذف لانك 

اول مرة تدخل الثقافي

وكل التأهيل بك


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59


----------



## mickol (22 أغسطس 2009)

*shokraan gdn leek ya  klemooo we ana aw3edaak eny ha7awel a7ot el tobic f el mkan el monaseb​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

mickol
لا هو بالمكان المناسب

انما يجب ان يكون الموضوع

غير منقول من منتديات

بل من مجلات  صحية او علمية..

ونضع اسم الجريدة  بالاسفل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مفيد
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ميكول

على المعلومة الحلوة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا مايكل على المعلومة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

